# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  TABs for Last of the Mohicans

## DryBones

Just saw this on YouTube and wondered if anybody has TAB's for this song. Mando sounds great in the video even if the video itself is lame.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJhlO1XWiIY

----------


## MLT

I don't have the TAB, but I would like to let them know---if they are seeing this---that it was very well done.

----------


## JEStanek

The song "The Gael" was discussed some in this thread.  It is also discussed on The Session here.  There are posts in the latter thread that has a couple of ABC formats for the tune.  Be sure to read all the thread as there are some notes about converting and one missing bit that is mentioned (and added later in the thread.

That's a good song... that video.... well the tune is nice.

Jamie

----------


## DryBones

Found this on the web. looks like I need to learn to read notation now! 

http://www.mohicanpress.com/images/Gael_SheetMusic.jpg

----------


## Jim Broyles

If you want it in the original key, drop everything down a step, with no sharps or flats - D Dorian, which is the same as D to D in C major, hence no sharps or flats.  It is really easy to figure out by ear, because, as I said, every note is found in a C major scale.
The chords are:
Dm C F C Dm

This same pattern repeats throughout the entire tune. I'll tab it if you need me to.

----------


## DryBones

please?

----------


## Jim Broyles

Okay, I finally had time to get to this. Here you go.The second image is for the "lead" part, done by the guitar on the video. Below that , those chords are what the mandolin is strumming from about the middle of the video to the end. The strumming occurs over a droning D bass. Do the lead part with lots of tremolo.

EDIT:  Scratch that rhythm part. The chords didn't quite sound right but I figured it was just my ears not working. I'm fairly certain these are the right chords for the strummed mandolin:

Dsus2(no 3rd): 2-0-0-0   Am: 5-2-0-0   Fmaj7: 2-3-0-0   Am: 5-2-0-0   Dus2(no 3rd): 2-0-0-0

2nd EDIT:  Put an extra 3 to begin the  3rd tab line - the part under the F chord.  It should go 3-3-3-2-3... on the D string. Sorry. Should have double checked.

----------


## DryBones

Jim,
Thanks alot! I will give it a try when I get home tonight! As others have said and it's worth repeating...thank you for all your time and effort helping the musically challenged pickers!

----------


## Jim Broyles

Jason, if that's you picking on your MySpace page, you don't sound musically challenged to me.  I think that is a cool little riff you got going there.

----------


## DryBones

not me. Its a plug-in from someone here. Ethan Smith...Ethanopia here I believe. I only wish I could play like him.

Here is his website for the plug-in http://www.gcast.com/u/freemando?nr=1&&s=100641906

----------

